
Teenager Confuses Google AdWords with AdSense. Owes Google $120,000 - mrb
http://themerkle.com/teenager-confuses-google-adwords-with-adsense-ends-up-owing-google-120000-in-ads/
======
dragonwriter
> a 12-year-old Spanish teenager

That's a preteen, not a teenager.

(The whole article seems to just be a -- sometimes clumsy or inaccurate, as
with the above quoted line -- direct translation of much of the source
article. [0])

[0]
[http://tecnologia.elpais.com/tecnologia/2016/10/04/actualida...](http://tecnologia.elpais.com/tecnologia/2016/10/04/actualidad/1475578401_460930.html)

------
user5994461
Summary:

The parents arranged a bank account for their child to play with.

He went on to create an AdWord account and spent $120000 in ads. The payments
were blocked.

The article lacks details in the end: It seems that the bank called the
parents, google blocked the account and already refunded the money.

------
robbyt
Adult man confuses products with similar names. Searches Google for answer,
becomes more confused. Gives up.

------
oneloop
Something is strange with this story. On adwords, to spend money and only be
charged at the end of the month you have to be accepted into monthly billing.
You have to apply for it. It's not something that you do by accident because
you confused adwords with adsense.

~~~
trentlott
He put in bank information, assuming that he would be getting +$$$, which
looks like and uses the same system (or similar enough if you're 12) as the
method for -$$$.

I'm not shocked a 12 year old, dreaming of easy internet monetization, didn't
pore over the fine print.

> _[family says] the company (Google) only asked for a bank account number and
> a name, without any more requisites. . .The account was already in red
> numbers when the bank called the parents to alert them._

~~~
oneloop
Yes, and I'm calling bullshit on that. The issue isn't confusing + with -,
it's everything else. Credit limits, setting up campaigns "by accident" etc
etc. The story is bullshit. Either didn't happen, or wasn't an accident.

